# Not happy with clomid treatment - advise please!



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I've been given clomid and just finished my first month. However, the doc has basically just given me the clomid, told me to take it, have a blood test on day 21 then come back in december. Is this normal? Shouldnt they be monitoring me abit better? Arent they supposed to scan me to see if I have any eggs and their sizes etc??


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm afraid it all depends where you are being treated - everywhere does something different. Some offer blood tests and scans, some just one or the other and some places nothing. Are you having day 21 blood tests for each cycle? They can be a pretty good indication of whether you ovulated or not and your levels - by the way, they say day 21 bloods but really they should be taken 7 days after you think you ovulated, so if it were day 12 it would be day 19 and if it were day 18 it would be 25 (is that clear  ?). I did read that on your first cycle of clomid you should be scanned to see how you react to the drug but I know not everywhere does it. I was lucky on that I was scanned on my first cycle and on another further down the line. When I am on clomid I also have day 21 bloods done for oestradiol as well as progesterone but I am following a different treatment programme to most girls.


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, thanks for replying. Blimey, i have no idea when I ovulate or even if I am?! My cycles are irregular but I have just started to take my temperature in the mornings?
No, I have only been offered one blood test, I'm guessing that is for this month? I am on day 5 Clomid today. I like taking them, they make me feel better, if a bit tired. 

Maybe I should do the blood test in the 3rd month, what do you think?

btw I'm 38. hycosy came back ok but blood tests indicate low fertiltiy. bf is fine!


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

starzle, I would get them done this month and phone for the results. If you don't know when you ovulate then get them done on day 21 as the doctor has requested. The thing is if they monitor your bloods this month then hopefully if your dose of clomid needs adjusting then they will do this before December. Don't hang around for them to phone you, give it 3-5 days after you blood test and then chase up.x


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, i'll do them this month but I very much doubt she will agree to seeing me until my december appointment?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Unfortunately this is something we see all the time on the clomid boards


The main thing is the different clinics/hosp/Dr/PCT's will  advise and do different things (it can even be different for a different Dr/Cons in the same place)


Where are you getting your treatment  
If you are just under a general GP it tends to be that they will give you clomid and check by blood test and more than likely you will not receive the info on whether you are ov until you go back for your review. It's at that stage they decide whether to change your dose or whether clomid is now in your system and starting to bring everything back to 'normal'


How many days is your average cycle ? 
Mine were anything from 34-48 so I would have 2 bloods taken over the month so I could catch if I had ov that month, so I would have a day 28 and a day 34 or similar, if that makes sense


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. Yes, I think that is what will happen. My cycles vary, theyve been anything from 19 days to 30. Tehyve certianly become more irregular in the last year, they used to be 24 days every month for years. 
That's interesting, the Clomid will put everything back 'to normal'? I hope so. The side effects were pretty bad initially, I felt so tired and the indigestion, my god! But by day 5 I was enjoying how it made me feel, I felt kinda perky!!


----------

